# In Word, is it possible to encircle existing text?



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

If I write the text for these flowcharts I have to make FIRST, is it possible to then go and encircle or ensquare or surround in other ways text that is already on the page?


----------



## HolLuvsTer (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, by using the drawing tool and then changing the format with no fill so your words show through.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Word also has a variety of Autoshapes - basically the same shapes as in Visio - they are available via the Drawing toolbar. You can draw your shape first and then add your text.


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

How do I change the format to ""no fill"?


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Right click the drawing object and choose format autoshape. Then choose no fill in colours and lines/fill.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

While you can do this in Word, it can be very tough (image anchoring, text placement). Do you have PowerPoint?

If not, try out DIA, an Open Source alternative to Viso (a great flowcharting app).


----------

